# Παπαγάλοι > Εκπαίδευση >  Budgie: πως θα κερδίσω την εμπιστοσύνη τους;

## dinos saurus

γεια σας παιδια!!ειμαι νεος στο site και 8α η 8ελα να πω οτι πριν μια εβδομαδα αγοαρασα δυο budgie και θα η8ελα να τα εκπαιδευσω!!επειδι ειναι η πρωτη μου επαφη με τα παπαγαλακια 8α η8ελα να μοθ πειτε τι χριαζεται να κανω για να με αγαπησουν?

----------


## COMASCO

φιλε dino αρχικα καλημερα...σου προτεινω να διαβασεις αυτα τα αρθρα:
1)http://www.greekbirdclub.com/content...cus-Undulatus)
2)http://www.greekbirdclub.com/content...9%CE%B1-budgie
3)http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...BB%CF%89%CE%BD
4)http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...8C%CF%87%CE%B9
και οτι αλλο χρειαστεις..και οτι απορια εχεις μας την λες να σε βοηθησουμε!!!η εκπαιδευση παντως ειναι το πιο δυσκολο κομματι!πρεπει να εχεις υπομονη και επιμονη..τι ηλικια ειναι τα μικρα σου;περιμενουμε φωτο να μας τα γνωρισεις στο σχετικο ποστ!!

----------


## dinos saurus

ευχαριστω !!ειναι  ζευγαρακι!!ο randy και η ema και ειναι 8 μινων!!δν 3ερω να ανεβαζω φωτο

----------


## dinos saurus

[img]p1020202[/img]
[img]p1020201[/img]
[img]p1020203[/img]
αυτες ευγαλα!!πιγα να τα ταισω με το χερι μου αλλα δν ηρ8αν κα8ολου!!!

----------


## COMASCO

φιλε dinos δεν φαινονται!σου προτεινω να διαβασεις αυτο το αρθρο για το ανεβασμα φωτογραφιων στο φορουμ που θα σε βοηθησει!!!
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...BF%CF%85%CE%BC

----------


## dinos saurus

μεγαλη προοδος!!σημερα εκατσαν σε ενα κλαδακι που κραταγα και με αφηναν να τα πιγανω βολτεσ γυρο στο κλουβι!!(μεσα)

----------


## COMASCO

υπομονη και επιμονη...και περιμενουμε φωτο!!

----------


## dinos saurus

URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/442/p1020202w.jpg/][/URL]


Uploaded with [URL=http://imageshack.us]ImageShack.us

----------


## dinos saurus

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Kostakos

Άχουυ τα μωρέ τι ωραία χρώματα είναι αυτά??
να ρωτήσω κάτι το κλιβί είναι σκουριασμένο?? ... επίσης στο κλαδάκι που έχεις για αυτά είναι πολύ μικρό για τα δαχτυλάκια τους.... 2 παρατηρησούλες μόνο  :Happy:

----------


## COMASCO

αρχικα να τα χαιρεσαι!!και ειναι πολυ ομορφα!!!παντα με υγεια!αυτα που ειπε ο κωστας μου ηρθαν και εμενα στο μυαλο βλεπωντας τις φωτο...περιμενουμε την απαντηση σου!

----------


## dinos saurus

Το κλουβακι  τουσ δν ειναι σκουριασμενο!!ειναι 3υλιοεριροποιιτο απο τον πατερα μου κοι4ι το εχει βα4ει τετοιο χρωμα!!το κλαδακι το ειχε φτια3ει για ενα καναρινακι αλλα μας εφυγε!!

----------


## cockatiel

οντως ειναι πολυ πολυ ομορφα !!!!

----------


## dinos saurus

Ευχαριστω πολυ!!σιμερα πιγα να τα βγαλω απο το κλουβι τουσ να πετα3ουν ελευ8ερα σε ενα δωματιο του σπιτιου μου,αλλα βγικε μονο η Ema και δν εκατσε ε3ω ουτε 10 δευτερολεπτα!!μετα εκαναν κατι περιεργουσ ηχους!στεναχωρι8ικα παρα πολυ!!τι μπορει να φταιει!!επισισ ειναι λιγο αγρια!!μιπως φταιει που ειναι απο pet shop??

----------


## cockatiel

με αργα και σταθερα βηματα ολα μπορεις να τα καταφερεις ετσι εκανα και εγω !!! μετα απο 2  μηνες ανεβεναν στο χερι μου και αυτο με πολυ δυσκολια !!! σου λεω χρειαζεται προσοχη υπομονη και επειμονη !!! οταν τα εβγαλες εξω θα εκλεισες κουρτινες και δεν θα εχεις καποιον καθρεφτη στο δωματιο γιατι λεμε αν παρει αερα το παπαγαλακι σου μπορει να κουτουλισει στον καθρεφτη !!! κατι που μπορει να αποβει μηρεο για τους φτεροτους σου φιλους !!! καλη συνεχεια !!! δοκιμασε  να τους βαλεις και καποια φρουτα η λαχανικα στο κλουβι οκ 


                 φιλικα Παναγιωτης !!!

----------


## dinos saurus

Ευχαριστω πολυ!!

----------


## cockatiel

δεν κανει τιποτα

----------


## dinos saurus

Οι ema σημερα ηταν πολυ ανησιχη!!ετρχε και πεταγε πολυ γριγιρα μεσα στο κλουβι!!μηπως ειναι ετοιμη να γεννησει??δν εχουμε φωλια!!

----------


## mitsman

Αν δεν εχετε φωλια δεν θα την εχεις προετοιμασει και για γεννα.... συνηθως τα πουλια οταν ειναι να γεννησουν ειναι πιο ηρεμα απο οτι συνηθως, αν ωστοσο θελει να γενησει.... ας το κανει... στον πατο του κλουβιου!!!!! Μην βαλεις φωλια!

----------


## dinos saurus

της εφτια3α 1 3υλινη φωλια και της την εβαλα στο κλουβι αλλα δν μπαινουν μεσα!!

----------


## mitsman

Καλυτερα!!!!! βγαλε την φωλια!!! δεν ειναι εποχη!

----------


## dinos saurus

ειναι αδινατον να βγει την εφτια3α ακριωςσ να χωραει απο την πορτα!!ποια εποχη γεννανε??

----------


## mitsman

Η καλυτερη εποχη ειναι αυτη που σχεδιαζαμε απο πολυ καιρο πριν και ειχαμε κανει διατροφικη προετοιμασια 1-2 μηνες πριν....

ΑΚΡΩΣ ακαταλληλη εποχη ειναι το καλοκαιρι λογω της ζεστης που θα εξαντλησει τα πουλακια και θα βρασει τα αυγα....
ΑΚΡΩΣ ακαταλληλη εποχη ειναι και ο χειμωνας επειδη νυχτωνει νωρις , ξημερωνει αργα και τα μωρα θα μενουν αταιστα για πολλες ωρες με οτι αυτο σημαινει!

Φθινόπωρο θεωρείτε καλη παπαγαλοεποχη για αναπαραγωγη αλλα η καλυτερη ολων ειναι η ανοιξη!

----------


## COMASCO

ακου σε παρακαλω τον δημητρη!!!συμφωνω απολυτα μαζι του!

----------


## dinos saurus

ευχαριστω πολυ!!

----------


## dinos saurus

παιδια να εωτησω!!τα αφηνω κα8ε μερα να πετα3ουν για καμια ωρα σε ενα δωματιακι που εχουμε!!πρεπει να ειμαι και εγω μαζι τους ή δν χριαζεται!!!

----------


## COMASCO

Παντα και εσυ μαζι ή καποιος αλλος να τα παρακολουθει!!!!ΠΟΤΕ δεν τα αφηνουμε μονα τους!και επισης κλειστες κουρτινες και τα σχετικα!γιατι ειναι πιθανο να τραυματιστουν!

----------


## dinos saurus

περιπου ποση ωρα πρεπει να ασχολουμε μαζι τους??

----------


## COMASCO

πως το εννωεις αυτο?για καθαρισμο το κλουβι-ποτιστρες-ταιστρες?ή για να βγαινουν για μια πτηση καθε μερα?

----------


## dinos saurus

ενοω ''εκπαιδευση'',κουβεντουλα,κ  α8αρισμοςκαι πτιση!!

----------


## COMASCO

οσο πιο πολυ!!τοσο το καλυτερο!!!!!για το θεμα εκπαιδευση χρειαζεται...αρκετη υπομονη και επιμονη!!!!!για πτηση εγω θεωρω οτι ενα μισαωρο ειναι μια χαρα..!!οσο για τον καθαρισμο...
το καλυτερο που θα μπορουσες να κανεις ειναι :Embarrassment: σο πιο συχνα τοσοοοοο το καλυτερο!!!εγω τα κανω 1-2 φορες(συνηθως 1)καθε εβδομαδα το ταψι-πατηθρες-ταιστρες και τα σχετικα πιστευω θα εισαι μια χαρα!

----------


## dinos saurus

ευχαριστω πολυ!!
οταν ομως τα αφινω να πετα3ουν πετανε πολυ λιγο και μετα πανε και κολανε στο κλουβι τουσ και κακαριζουν!!

----------


## moutro

Δεν σε εμπιστεύονται ακόμα και είναι και καινούριο το περιβάλλον. Στο κλουβί νιώθουν ασφάλεια γι'αυτό θέλουν να γυρίσουν εκεί. Σε λίγο καιρό που θα ξεθαρρέψουν θα παλευεις να τα βάλεις μέσα  :Happy:

----------


## dinos saurus

οκ ευχαριστω πολυ!!!

----------


## COMASCO

> Σε λίγο καιρό που θα ξεθαρρέψουν θα παλευεις να τα βάλεις μέσα


ποσο δικιο εχεις μαρθα!!!!

----------


## moutro

> ποσο δικιο εχεις μαρθα!!!!


Εμένα θα μου πεις??? Ξέρεις τι περνάω κάθε φορα???? Αστα να πάνε.....φφφφφφφ!!!!!!!!!!!  :Happy:

----------


## cockatiel

εγω πλενω καθημερινα το ταψι και μια φορα την εβδομαδα το κλιυβι ολοκληρο !!!

----------


## dinos saurus

κα8ε μερα αλαζω το νερο τους και το νερο στην μπανιερα τους!!το κλουβι κα8ε 3-4 μερες!!!

----------


## COMASCO

την μπανιερα μην την κρατας συνεχεια μεσα...!απλα λιγη ωρα!!διοτι αν κουτσουλισουν μεσα και πιουν...θα υπαρχει προβλημα!!

----------


## dinos saurus

οκ!!!!

----------


## cockatiel

λοιπον πως πανε τα πραγματα ;;

----------


## dinos saurus

απο προχτες εχουν γινει πολυ ανησιχα!!!

----------


## COMASCO

τι εννοεις;;;;

----------


## dinos saurus

τρεχουν ολη τιν ωρα περα δοθε στο κλουβι και οταν παω κοντα τους κακαριζουν!!!

----------


## cockatiel

Μηπως κανεις αποτομες κινησεις οταν πας κοντα τους ???

----------


## cockatiel

α και ποσο μηνων ειναι ???

----------


## dinos saurus

8 μου ειπε ο κυριος απο το πετ σοπ!!και παω πολυ ηραμα σε αυτα!!

----------


## cockatiel

δεν ξερω τι να πω !!! ισως να ειναι φοβικα παπαγαλακια !!! για κοιτα το λιγο !!!  :Character0053:

----------


## dinos saurus

δλδ τι να κοιτα3ω!!

----------


## cockatiel

στα θεματα του φοροουμ υπαρχει ενα θεμα για τα φοβικα παπαγαλακια !!! δεν ειναι αρρωστια αλλα ο φοβος των πουλιων προς τους ανθροπους δηλαδη δεν ειναι κατι ανησυχιτικο !!! αν θες κοιτα το λιγο !!!  :Cool0008:

----------


## dinos saurus

ok!!!!

----------


## cockatiel

ΠΩς ΠΑΝΕ ΤΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ;

----------


## dinos saurus

δν μπορω να βρω κανενα αρ8ρο!!

----------


## dinos saurus

παιδια ο randy κα8ε νυχτα κοιματε αναποδα!!(κρεμασμενοσ απο το παμω μερος τοθ κλουβιου))!!

----------


## COMASCO

σαν νυχτεριδα;;;τι εννοεις;;

----------


## Athina

> παιδια ο randy κα8ε νυχτα κοιματε αναποδα!!(κρεμασμενος απο το πανω μερος του κλουβιου))!!


*Παναγιά μου πρώτη φορά ακούω κάτι τέτοιο...*

 :Indifferent0008:  :Indifferent0008:  :Indifferent0008:

----------


## COMASCO

αθηνα και εγω 1η φορα το ακουω!!δεν ετυχε να το ξανακουσω...!!!

----------


## Panosfx

Εισαι σιγουρος;Μηπως παιζει;Μου ειναι δυσκολο να πιστεψω οτι κοιμαται ετσι...

----------


## dinos saurus

αλι8ια σας λεω!!κα8ε δραδυ αυτος κοιματε αναποδα και η αλλη κοιματε σε μια γωνια του κλουβιου!!κοιματε σαν νυχτεριδα!!8α προσπα8ισω να βγαλω καμια φωτο και να μου πειτε τι πρεπει να κανω!!

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

Ε, μάλλον η μάνα του τον έκανε με νυχτερίδα, δεν εξηγείται αλλιώς.

----------


## dinos saurus

αυτο μου λενε και οι φιλοι μου!!!

----------


## sarpijk

Τα πουλια θελουν να κουρνιαζουνψηλα για να νιωθουν ασφαλεια. Ισως πρεπει να βαλεις μια πατηθρα ψηλα με μικρη αποσταση απο την οροφη.

----------


## COMASCO

.....πρωτη φορα το ακουω...αν δω και φωτο θα τρελαθω μου φαινεται!εμενα κανουν ολα ετσι οπως ειπες αλλα μερα παντα και παιζουν και το κανουν αυτο!!

----------


## COMASCO

> Τα πουλια θελουν να κουρνιαζουνψηλα για να νιωθουν ασφαλεια. Ισως πρεπει να βαλεις μια πατηθρα ψηλα με μικρη αποσταση απο την οροφη.


φιλε στεφανε...τα πουλια θελουν συνηθως να κοιμουνται στο ψηλοτερο κλαδι του κλουβιου...οποτε οπως ειπε και ο στεφανος..αν εχει αρκετο χωρο το κλουβι βαλε ενα ψηλα κοντα στην οροφη!

----------


## cockatiel

Απιστευτο πρωτη φορα το ακουω αυτο !!! βγαλε καπια φοτο !!!! ισως μπορεσουμε να δουμε κατι !!!!

----------


## lagreco69

> Ε, μάλλον η μάνα του τον έκανε με νυχτερίδα, δεν εξηγείται αλλιώς.


χα χα χα χα!!! Κωστα βγαλε μια φωτογραφια!! εαν ειναι δυνατον να μην τα τρομαξεις, θελω να το δω αυτο.

----------


## dinos saurus

Δν γινεται να σας βγαλω φωτο πια!!!οταν γιρισα το μεσημερι σπιτι μου απο την δουλεια(στον πατερα μου) τον ειδα καπως αρρωστο!!!του αλα3α για δευτερη φορα σημερα νερο,τουσ πετα3α και την τροφη που τους ειχα βαλει χ8ες και  εκανα ενα γενικο κα8αρισμο!!εκατσα και εφαγα και μετα τα πιγα πανω σε ενα δω ματιακι να πετα3ουν ελευ8ερα οπως κα8ε μερα!!ο ρανδυ βγικε η εμα οχι!!τον ειδα που δν πεταγε και εβαλα μπροστα το δαχτιλο μου για να ανεβει!!ανεβικε!!εγω πετα3α απο την χατα μου!!τον αφησα παλι κατω και τον εβαλα να φαει και να πιει λιγο νερακι!!μετα 3ανα ανεβικε στο δαχτιλο μου και με το που ανεβικε παι8ανε!!!!! :Sick0011: !!δν τα εχω πανω απο τρεις ευδομαδεσ κα8ε μερα τα φροντιζω για καμια ωρα!!!τι εγινε!!ΓΤ ΠΕ8ΑΝΕ??ο ρανδυ μου ηταν κουκλακι!!!

----------


## kirkal

πολύ άσχημη εξέλιξη..και εντελώς ξαφνικά....τι να πω...μήπως έπαθε κάτι από την πολύ ζέστη;;;;

----------


## dinos saurus

Αποκλιεται να ειναι απο την ζεστη επειδιτα εχω κατω απο μια περγγολα που την χτιπαει η σκια ενος πευκου 47 χρονων!!μου λειπει!!ανεβικε στο χερι μου για δευτερη φορα και πε8ανε!!με περιμενε να γιρισω το μεσιμερι!!με αγαπουσε!!

----------


## cockatiel

καημενε κωστα δεν πειραζει θα ανεβαινει στο χερι σου απο τωρα αιωνια !!! ηθελε να ζησετε αυτη την στιγμη μαζι ωστε να σου πει οτι αυτο το πραγμα θα γινεται για παντα !!! μην μας στεναχωριεσε !!!

----------


## cockatiel

δε πειραζει !!! σκεψου οτι αφησε σε εσενα κληρονομια την χαρα που εκανες τοτε !!!!

----------


## moutro

Λυπάμαι πάρα πολύ.... Έχεις την Έμμα για παρηγοριά και παρέα... Όμως θα σου έλεγα να περιγράψεις οτιδήποτε διαφορετικό ή να σκεφτείς τι μπορεί να επηρέασε την υγεία του Ράντυ, για να δούμε μηπως κινδυνεύει και η Έμα σου απο κάτι... Αν ήταν κάτι κολλητικό, αφού είναι στο ίδιο κλουβάκι, μπορεί να το έχει αρπάξει και η μικρη σου...

----------


## dinos saurus

ναι αλλα αφισε πισω και την ema!!πολυ νεος ηταν!!8α παω αυριο στο πετ σοπ για να δω τι εφταιγε!!!

----------


## cockatiel

καλα θα κανεις αλλα δεν νομιζω οτι θα σου πουν την αληθεια !!!!

----------


## dinos saurus

το 3ερω!!οταν γιρισα κουτσενε,και δν μπορουσε να πετα3ει!!τον ακουβισα και πιγαμε πανω να τα αφισω ελευ8ερα λιγο να ηρεμισουν!!βγικε μονο ο ρανδυ ηρ8ε κοντα μου ανεβικε πανω μου 3ανακατεβικε εφαγε και ηπιελιγο νερο 3αναηρ8ε στο δαχτιλο μου ανεβικε και πετα3ε η 4ιχουλα του!!στο σπιτι μοασ εχουμε καμερες και μια απο αυτεσ παιρνρι  το κλουβι τουσ!!απο οτι ειδα δν εγινε τπτ περιεργο!!

----------


## cockatiel

καημενε !!! εισαι και μακρια να ερθω να σου συμπαρασταθω !!!! χα χα χα χα χα  ::

----------


## dinos saurus

τωρα εγω τι μπορω να κανω για την εμα??

----------


## cockatiel

να πεταξεις ή να απολυμανεις το κλουβι τελεια ειναι οι δικες μου λυσεις !!! τωρα εσυ διαλεγεις εκτος αν το πουλακι πεθανε απο αρρωστια και μαλλον πρεπει να το πεταξεις

----------


## dinos saurus

ποιο την εμα??

----------


## cockatiel

οχι παιδι μου το κλουβι !!!! αυτο ελειπε να πεταξεις την Εμουλα  :Indifferent0008:

----------


## dinos saurus

Και εγω αυτο ειπα!!δν το πεταω!!το απολιμανα!!

----------


## dinos saurus

αλλα η εμα μου ειναι πολυ ανισηχη!!

----------


## COMASCO

τα θυληκα καταλαβαινουν οταν χανουν το αρσενικο τους!το λεω αυτο απο προσωπικη εμπειρια...και δυσκολευονται στο να δεχτουν αλλο αρσενικο με την μια...απο την αλλη αν χασεις τον αρσενικο...γινεται το ακριβως αντιθετο...βαλε και με την μια θυληκια...(παντα καραντινα)και δεν θα πει οχι!κριμα...λυπαμαι πολυ για την απωλεια σου!

----------


## dinos saurus

ευχαριστω πολυ!!!

----------


## cockatiel

Δεν είδες κάποιο σύμπτωμα στην Εμούλα εεεεε;;;;

----------


## dinos saurus

οχι μια χαρα ειναι σρην υγια της!!;αλλα ουτε στον ρανδυ ειχα δει τπτ περιεργο!!

----------


## cockatiel

τι να πω δεν ξέρω ίσως ο Ράνδυ να έπαθε μια λοίμοξη !!!! που το κατέλαβε το πουλάκι !!!

----------


## dinos saurus

παρω εναν αρσενικο και μια 8ιλικια ακομα!!!

----------


## cockatiel

αληθεια ;;;; με το καλο !!! ειδοποιησε μας οταν τα παρεις !!!!  :Bug Dance:

----------


## COMASCO

και μην ξεχνας οτι περιμενουμε και παρουσιαση να τα δουμε!!

----------


## dinos saurus

η εμα εχει κατι σαν τσιβλεσ στα ματια!!

----------


## COMASCO

αν μπορουσες να μας βγαλεις φωτο!!θα μπορουσαμε να σου πουμε ακριβως!!γιΑ  αυτο που εχει στα ματια και τα σχετικα!!!

----------


## dinos saurus

ok!!!!

----------


## dinos saurus

στο imagehack μου λεει κατι για λογιν και δν μπορω να σασ τισ δει3ω!!!

----------


## cockatiel

θελει να κανεις λογαριασμο !!!

----------


## dinos saurus

αααααααα!!

----------


## cockatiel

Πως είναι σήμερα η έμα ;;;

----------


## dinos saurus

δν την ειδα το πρωι που εφιγα!!κα8ε μερα παω με τον πατερα μου στην δουλια απο τις 7¨00 το πρωι και φευγουμε πολυ γρηγορα!!χτες ομως ηταν πολυ καλα!!ολη μερα κοιταγε τον slash και του κελαιδαγε!!

----------


## cockatiel

ααααααααααααα να σου ζησει ο splash !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## dinos saurus

ευχαριστω!!αλλα ολη την ωρα ο slash μου προσπα8ει να φιγει απο το κλουβι του!!!

----------


## cockatiel

Προφανως ειναι ανεξαρτητο πουλακι !! μην ανησυχεις !!!

----------


## dinos saurus

ναι!!!Αλλα φοβαμαι επειδι μου τρωει το χαρτι απο εφημεριδα πουεχει κατω απο το κλουβι του!!δν τρςει το βρμικο!!τρωει το χαρτι που βγαινει ε3ω απο το κλουβι επειδι ειναι μικρο!!!

----------


## cockatiel

Bαλε του αμμο που κανει και καλο !!!

----------


## dinos saurus

τι αμο??Απο την 8αλασα??

----------


## cockatiel

οχι καλε αμμο για παπαγαλους !!! θα βρεις στα πετ σοπ !!! ειναι και φτηνη !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 1,50 με2.00 ευρω το πολυ !! εγω την περνω με 1,30

----------


## dinos saurus

αααααααααααα!!!!!!ευχαριστω πολυ!!!

----------


## cockatiel

καλνει καλο και στην πεψη !!!

----------


## dinos saurus

αυτη την αμμο που την βαζω???

----------


## Athina

*Στο πάτο Κώστα.
Συνήθως έχει και όστρακα μέσα.*

----------


## dinos saurus

οκ!!!ευχαριστω πολυ!!!

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

Βρε Κώστα έλεγξες μήπως μέσα στην φωλιά άραξε καμιά αράχνη η άλλο έντομο!! Αν δεν μπορείς να το ελέγξεις, βάλτει σε άλλο κλουβί και αράδιασε εντομοκτόνο στην φωλιά... Παρακολούθα τι θα βγει από μέσα.. Διότι λες ότι ήταν τρομαγμένος και κοιμόταν ανάποδα.. Κάτι τον δάγκωσε.. Είχα και γώ παπαγαλάκια και παθαίνανε πολλά ανέλπιστα πράγματα.. Κοίτα μην πάθει και η μικρή τα ίδια...

----------


## cockatiel

To εντομοκτονο ειναι θανατηφορο γαι τους παπαγαλους

----------


## dinos saurus

o randy εχει πε8ανει!!ο slash το τρωει!!!!αποκλιεται να ειναι κανα εντομο γτ του αλαζω την εφιμεριδα κα8ε μερα!!!

----------


## cockatiel

πως πανε τα πραγματα ;;;;

----------


## dinos saurus

καλα!!τα εχω σε καραντινα!!σκεφτομαι και ακομα ενα ζευγαρακι!!!

----------


## cockatiel

μπραβο !!!

----------


## dinos saurus

ευχαριστω!!!

----------


## dinos saurus

εχω μια ερωτιση!!!οταν αλαζουν τα φτερα τους τα καινουργια βγαινουν σε  αλλο χρωμα????

----------


## COMASCO

οχι!τα ιδια!!ακριβως!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## dinos saurus

δλδ ο ρανδυ μου ηταν ασπρος αλλα ειχε και λιγα γαλιαζια φτερα πισω!!!!αν ζουσε και αλαζε φτερα ετσι 8α εμενε???

----------


## Athina

*Ναι,δεν νομίζω ότι τα budgie αλλάζουν χρώματα μετά την πρώτη πτερόροια.*

----------


## cockatiel

μπα δεν νομιζω

----------


## dinos saurus

δλδ μενουν για παντα ετσι?????

----------


## Athina

*Βρε Κώστα 3 φορές το είπαμε.
Ναι μένουν έτσι,ίσως αλλάξουν χρώμα λίγα πουπουλάκια.Αλλά για να αλλάξει το χρώμα,όπως στα cockatiel π.χ,όχι*

----------


## dinos saurus

κριμα!!

----------


## COMASCO

στην 1η πτερορροια μπορει να αλλαξουν λιγα οπως και στις υπολοιπες που θα ακολουθησουν!παντα το ιδιο μενει!μην σε απασχολει ομως...αν μπουν για αναπαραγωγη δεν θα βγαλουν το χρωμα το δικο τους σιγουρα...μπορει να βγαλουν και των προ-προ γονων τους!!!

----------


## dinos saurus

ωραια τοτε!!!

----------


## dinos saurus

παιδια η εμα εκατσε στο χερι πριν!!κα8οταν  για λιγο και 3αναπεταγε και μετα 3αναερχοταν!!!!

----------


## COMASCO

μπραβο!καλη συνεχεια!!!

----------


## dinos saurus

ευχαριστω!!! ::

----------

